# Остеохондроз шейного отдела. Напряжение боковых и глотательных мышц



## nadin58 (23 Янв 2019)

Здравствуйте! Над ключицей справа отекает, при этом происходит напряжение мышц (сильнее справа), и давит в области под подбородком, тянет и кажется как будто передавливает гортань, при сглатывании слюны напрягаю мышцы до боли. Еду глотаю нормально, дыхание нормальное. .Подозревают аллергию (из-за отека), анализ Ig E общий будет готов после 1 февраля. Хотя аллерголог говорит, что это не аллергия. Прошла консультацию ЛОР, невролога, эндокринолога, гастроэнтеролога. На  МРТ головного мозга: картина минимально выраженной наружной гидроцефалии, соответственно возрасту (очаговых изменений в веществе мозга не выявлено)
Заключение МРТ шейного отдела: Остеохондроз шейного отдела поз-ка, задняя парамедианная справа грыжа диска С3\С4, билатеральные остеофитные протрузии С5\С6. Деформирующий спондилилоартроз, унковертебральный артроз С4\С5-С:\С7 (больше в сегменте С5\С6 справа). Мучаюсь больше месяца, лежала в стационаре, лечили аллергию, хотя внешних признаков не было, только вот этот отек над ключицей и напряжение в горле, пью таблетки от аллергии, но все симптомы на одном месте. Всего этот отек видели 10 врачей и все пожимают плечами. Возможны ли эти симптомы быть связаны с шейным остеохондрозом?


----------



## La murr (23 Янв 2019)

@nadin58, Надежда, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Янв 2019)

nadin58 написал(а):


> Здравствуйте! Над ключицей справа отекает, при этом происходит напряжение мышц (сильнее справа), и давит в области под подбородком, тянет и кажется как будто передавливает гортань, при сглатывании слюны напрягаю мышцы до боли. Еду глотаю нормально, дыхание нормальное. .Подозревают аллергию (из-за отека), анализ Ig E общий будет готов после 1 февраля. Хотя аллерголог говорит, что это не аллергия. Прошла консультацию ЛОР, невролога, эндокринолога, гастроэнтеролога. На  МРТ головного мозга: картина минимально выраженной наружной гидроцефалии, соответственно возрасту (очаговых изменений в веществе мозга не выявлено)
> ...Возможны ли эти симптомы быть связаны с шейным остеохондрозом?


Псевдоопухоль Ковтуновича.


----------

